# Asking



## Burz029 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi. I'm new here. In my case, I applied a tourist visa in australia and my proposed date that I put in my application is march 25. My question is, is it okay that i'm gonna fly to australia on april 25 instead of march 25? Or do I need to follow the date that I requested in my application? Is there posible problem if i'm gonna fly on april 25? Thanks. Hope you can help me for this guys


----------



## NehaSharma20 (Nov 10, 2017)

*Australia Tourist Visa*

If there is change in circumstances of your Australia Tourist Visa application you need to submit a form 1022 to notify the Australia Immigration Department (DIBP) the changes. Go for free assessment with us.


----------

